# AL Results



## kilik2 (Dec 22, 2010)

So I logged onto ncees.com and I have this message under "Results / Additional Documents"- NCEES does not release results for this board.

What board do I check to see if I passed?


----------



## kilik2 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well after browsing the http://www.bels.alabama.gov/examinfo.htm#Exam%20Results site, it seems that

October exam - results usually mailed late December... so I guess no pre-emptive results for us Alabamians.


----------



## kilik2 (Dec 23, 2010)

If anyone gets an email/snail mail please post it in this thread so I can stop refreshing my email so much.


----------



## kilik2 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just called the professional engineers and professional land surveyors line at the Alabama state board for licensure, they have received the results and will be mailing/ sorting them to be mailed within the next 5 business days.

They will update the special announcements blue box on the home page to notify when results have been mailed apparently.

Its on this page http://www.bels.alabama.gov/Default.htm


----------



## wpeo90 (Dec 24, 2010)

When does the board post passing candidates in the database


----------



## kilik2 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats a good question, I couldnt get the lady to stay on the phone long enough to give me an answer.

I know they received the results from NCEES on 22 Dec and they are in the process of mailing them now, I take it they post them online before mailing them if they are going through the trouble of having them sent to the board first. I have been searching my name and havent seen it in their database yet. I also havent seen any names from the late 2010 timeframe either, so I dont think they are in the system yet. I am not expecting anything since they are off until 27 Dec and then off again on the first. I plan on next week at the earliest but I wouldnt be surprised if its an early Jan release.


----------



## kilik2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just called the board again, they will not be updating the site with this years results for some time, but all of the results were mailed yesterday 12/27/2010. So I anticipate a 12/30-31/ 2010 or 01/02/2011 delivery for most test takers, unless you had a change of address or something.


----------



## wpeo90 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the information!! Good Luck to ALL!!


----------



## srj (Dec 28, 2010)

kilik2 said:


> Just called the board again, they will not be updating the site with this years results for some time, but all of the results were mailed yesterday 12/27/2010. So I anticipate a 12/30-31/ 2010 or 01/02/2011 delivery for most test takers, unless you had a change of address or something.



I am waiting for them. keeping my fingers crossed. I recently changed my address. Have to see how long it would take for the snail mail to reach me. I wish AL board uses NCEES website to display the results.

Good Luck to everyone who is waiting.......


----------



## srj (Dec 28, 2010)

Checked AL website, it says they mailed the FE results yesterday.


----------



## wpeo90 (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone received their letters yet or checked the database?


----------



## kilik2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just checked the mail, I passed!!!

If you get a passing letter it is literally one sheet of paper in there. You should have something to the tune of

"The results of the fundamentals of engineering examination given by this board on 10/30/2010, have been received and we are pleased to advise that you made a passing grade on this examination. Congratulations"


----------



## jv21 (Dec 29, 2010)

kilik2 said:


> Just checked the mail, I passed!!!If you get a passing letter it is literally one sheet of paper in there. You should have something to the tune of
> 
> "The results of the fundamentals of engineering examination given by this board on 10/30/2010, have been received and we are pleased to advise that you made a passing grade on this examination. Congratulations"


Good Stuff. Congrats.

Time to add AL to the list of states that have posted


----------



## wpeo90 (Dec 29, 2010)

Conrats Kilik2!!! Good Luck on PE Exam. Once again thanks for the info.


----------



## Bailey (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats to all who paseed fe in AL. Now if they will only send out the PE results.


----------



## kilik2 (Dec 29, 2010)

wpeo90 said:


> Conrats Kilik2!!! Good Luck on PE Exam. Once again thanks for the info.


No problem, I was asking questions and no one was answering so I decided to find the info myself and post it here as I found it.

Let me know if you have any other questions, I am sure they know my name by now.


----------



## srj (Dec 30, 2010)

kilik2 said:


> Just checked the mail, I passed!!!If you get a passing letter it is literally one sheet of paper in there. You should have something to the tune of
> 
> "The results of the fundamentals of engineering examination given by this board on 10/30/2010, have been received and we are pleased to advise that you made a passing grade on this examination. Congratulations"


Hey kilik2,

Congratulations. That should be a great relief. Good luck on your P.E.


----------



## wpeo90 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just checked the mail with my wife and I passed!!!!! I can't believe it I passed on my fourth try. Thanks to everyone on this board for encouragement and study tips. Im now looking forward to the PE Exam.. Good Luck to Everyone!!!!!


----------



## kilik2 (Dec 30, 2010)

HAHA awesome man, I am sure you were on pins and needles just like me the waiting for these results!

Congrats, now lets go celebrate!!


----------



## srj (Jan 1, 2011)

I did not make it. I am giving up. I am tired. Its been my third attempt.

Congratulations to all those who passed.


----------



## kilik2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear, I dont think you should give up though!


----------



## wpeo90 (Jan 1, 2011)

Keep your head up and dont give up!!! I took the exam 4 times until I passed. You can definitely overcome this exam.


----------



## raycpe (Jan 1, 2011)

srj said:


> I did not make it. I am giving up. I am tired. Its been my third attempt.
> Congratulations to all those who passed.


Don't give up. you have a couple of months to regroup and try again. I know at the moment it is easy to call it quits, but I would keep trying. Stay encouraged.


----------



## srj (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Folks,

Thank you for the encouragement and support. I took the exam in AL past October and moved to Northeast recently. The deadline for April exam was passed for most of the states here. I will take it again in October 2011, will have enough preparation for then.

Once again thank you.


----------

